# amp install help needed



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

how do i go about installling amp wires and the RCAs in the b14 (1995 Nissan Sentra)??

cant find any holes to feed wires thruough? 

any howtos? links pics?


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> how do i go about installling amp wires and the RCAs in the b14 (1995 Nissan Sentra)??
> 
> cant find any holes to feed wires thruough?
> 
> any howtos? links pics?


What do you need a hole for? Do you mean to feed the power wire through the firewall? Where is your amp going to be located? 
Other than the power wire going through the firewall, all you have to do is hide the wires under the carpet, door sills, etc depending on where your amp is located. I wouldn't think you should need any how-to's or pics as long as you know where to plug the wires in to, and if you bought your amp new, it should have come with a wiring diagram. What specifically are you having trouble with?


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i just need help on how to get the power wire from the hood, into the car i already did all the signal wires, from HU down to trunk. that was easy as everything is inside, just remove glove box and boom all set. i did all that from passenger side

just need help feeding wire thru from battery into the cabin

should've been more clear

thanks!!


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> i just need help on how to get the power wire from the hood, into the car i already did all the signal wires, from HU down to trunk. that was easy as everything is inside, just remove glove box and boom all set. i did all that from passenger side
> 
> just need help feeding wire thru from battery into the cabin
> 
> ...



Well, I don't know if there is a hole in the firewall large enough for you to fit the power wire through along with whatever is supposed to be in it. You could always drill a hole in it and then fit a grommet or somethign in it to fill in the extra space.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

soccrstar said:


> i just need help on how to get the power wire from the hood, into the car i already did all the signal wires, from HU down to trunk. that was easy as everything is inside, just remove glove box and boom all set. i did all that from passenger side
> 
> just need help feeding wire thru from battery into the cabin
> 
> ...


If you have an alarm use the same hole the positive cable goes in through in the firewall


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just drill another one and put a grommet in it.


----------



## tunerz20 (Jan 22, 2005)

soccrstar said:


> how do i go about installling amp wires and the RCAs in the b14 (1995 Nissan Sentra)??
> 
> cant find any holes to feed wires thruough?
> 
> any howtos? links pics?


i just put in an American Pro 1200 watt 4/2 channel amp in my 95 GXE.. i put it just being the backseat.. i fed the power wire underneath the car... up around the fender and to the battery... i fed the RCA and Remote wires underneath the backseat and under the carpet up to the firewall and into the cd player... if you need any more hints.. send me a message.. peace playa

Tuner


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't know if this works for your car, but find the speedo cable or hood release hole. Usually has a rubber boot on it at the firewall. Cut the boot away, run your power wire and seal with silicon. I rammed a 4 ga through the hood release hole, worked like a charm! BTW, that was my previous car, NOT the 200sx I have now. Eyeball it first.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This has been covered before. IMHO all of the above methods are questionable at BEST. Here's the first and last word in running a power cable and is honestly easier than drilling holes in the firewall. 

Look under the hood next to the battery. You will notice the wiring harness goes into the fender. If you jack up the car, remove the driver side front wheel and fender well liner, you will expose the HUGE rubber grommet that the wiring harness passes through. I ran zero gauge wire through this spot and had PLENT of room left over. The best part is that it comes out right by the driver side kick panel, now that the wire is inside the car remove the plastic trim piece that covers the door jam, you will expose the factory wiring channel that routes wires from the front to the back of the car, just run your power wire down the channel.... the rest is easy.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

apparently its easier to feed the power wire on passenger side as theres already a hole in the firewall which is what i did. i removed my corner lights and ran the wire, thru, into the hole on side, and under carpet to rear.

oh man are the subs sexy. was driving around for nearly 4hrs just so i can stay in the car and hear them and man do they pound for a 10"!! wired in parallel @ 4ohms. 500W RMS is whats being fed to them ~250w RMS each, yet they rated for ~125w RMS. btw these are JL Audio 10W08 10" W0 Series Subwoofer with 8 OHM Voice Coil. they really tight and awesome sounding. they being replaced b the 10W18 W1 series. I heard them and do not like them at all. I hope i dont kill these anytime soon :-/.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just drill the hole under the steering column in the firewall. You should probobly have a hole overthere but you can use a unibit to make it larger. I think that is the best way to do it, you dont wanna run the wires from the engine bay to the inside through feeding the wires inside the fender and stuff.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> just drill the hole under the steering column in the firewall. You should probobly have a hole overthere but you can use a unibit to make it larger. I think that is the best way to do it, you dont wanna run the wires from the engine bay to the inside through feeding the wires inside the fender and stuff.


HUH? Have you ever tried the way I proposed? Al of the FACTORY wiring goes this way so why WOULDN'T you want to run it this way? I have had my zero gauge run this way for 6 years without incident....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

what if somebody hits you on that side and messes up the fender and your wiring? Now instead of just replacing the fender or fixing it up you'll have to fix the wiring, if you did it the way i described you wouldn't have that problem. 
Ofcourse thats only if you get hit on that side. 
I know what you're talking about cause ive installed my components and stuff so i know what you were describing. 
At the end i think its all a matter of a habbit and how you have done it in the past and how many times. Eather way, you'll get the same result.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> what if somebody hits you on that side and messes up the fender and your wiring? Now instead of just replacing the fender or fixing it up you'll have to fix the wiring, if you did it the way i described you wouldn't have that problem.
> Ofcourse thats only if you get hit on that side.
> I know what you're talking about cause ive installed my components and stuff so i know what you were describing.
> At the end i think its all a matter of a habbit and how you have done it in the past and how many times. Eather way, you'll get the same result.


And the fact that all of the factory wiring is run there doesn't mean anything? That wiring would be trashed anyway (potentially) so who cares about a power wire... I also used PVC braided tubing around my wiring to add to it's durability. 

Honestly I think you have alarger risk of damaging the wire by running it through a sharp hole that you drilled yourself than trashing it my way in an accident...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the 4 gauge wire is pretty think and hard damge. My friend who is a DEI dealer/installer installs it like i do.


----------

